# The Rolling Stones - Perform at Olympiastadion (Berlin, 22.06.2018) 27x UHQ



## Mike150486 (25 Juni 2018)

​


----------



## Tittelelli (25 Juni 2018)

denen können doch die Hupfdohlen von heute das Wasser nicht reichen. Habe sie 3 mal gesehen,jedesmal gigantisch.


----------



## sluderjan (25 Juni 2018)

:thx::thx::thx: für die großartige Auswahl! :thumbup:


----------



## cc363 (27 Juni 2018)

Starke Bilder, Danke!


----------



## Gwenda (2 Juli 2018)

Tolle Bilder, Dankeschön


----------



## baby12 (2 Juli 2018)

thanks a lot!


----------

